# Shooting when tired



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey everyone! I'm new here, but I wanna ask you what do you think about the lenght of a shooting practice session. After how many shots or minutes you begin to get tired, if this affects your accuracy, and what do you reccomend to shoot as long as possible without losing accuracy?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't think anyone shoots their best when their tired. I know I don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey pal ! Welcome .. you will start to lose some accuracy and steadiness of the hands after a while .. when u start to fatigue .. but I shoot until the sun goes down lol .. hope this helps 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow! quick replies! thanks! I think yeah, I can shoot a long time, but with pauses. I think it depends on the shooting style, the elastics, the physical condition and the pressure (sometimes when I don't have too much time to shoot, I tend to do as many shots as I can in that period of time I have available for shooting.that sweatens me up a bit sometimes) but yes, I lose accuracy, my hands begin to shake and hurt, but after a few minutes break, I'm good as new) Of course, after 20-30 shots, I will be tired again. Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshot bands are light . I quit shooting more from mental fatigue . I can only focus and concentrate effectively so long . It's a feeling of having enough . Like stepping away from the dinner table .


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks treefork! Yes, for you who light matches with the first shot! I saw your vids! You're an ace! But for the rest of us, we keep trying to group those shots in the bullseye. For this we gotta practice and practice and practice some more. And sometimes it becomes muscle - overwhealming. The flats are light indeed, but still..Thanks man!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

coco said:


> Thanks treefork! Yes, for you who light matches with the first shot! I saw your vids! You're an ace! But for the rest of us, we keep trying to group those shots in the bullseye. For this we gotta practice and practice and practice some more. And sometimes it becomes muscle - overwhealming. The flats are light indeed, but still..Thanks man!


You can't force it . It's more mental than physical . Getting frustrated means it's time to walk away .


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

I'll remember that. Thanks for the tip man!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I shoot for pure funnnnnnnnnnn!
When it's not fun anymore I stop, that simple


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

You're right. I'll keep it lighter and focus more.Thanks!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

The amount of time you shoot shouldn't really matter as long as you are having fun and challenging yourself with every session. I've learned this from all of the best shooters. (I'd rather a one hour pigeon hunt over shoot cans all day...but that's just me)

I target practice mainly for hunting and I've found that keeping track of time, shot count, or misses/hits can put unneeded pressure on me, and it can have a negative effect on my accuracy. I just try to put everything out of my mind and only focus on the target. Three hours can pass in what feels like a few minutes. When I get on roll, i just go with it...this builds more confidence for hunting. I still enjoy smashing cans with marbles...so, if I am having a bad shooting day (it happens to everyone) I find it mixes things up...keeps it fun...and I go back to practicing when I'm feeling positive again.

Band strength can play a huge factor, though. I know that I can shoot all day as long as I do hand stretches every so often and use light bands. This is important with any repetitive movement - especially when it puts stress on your joints, muscles, and tendons. This is why I switched from short draw to 3/4 butterfly. I used to get thumb fatigue...and my wrist would start hurting...I switched from 27mm-22mm tapered TBG at 29" draw...to 20mm straight cut TBG at 45" draw...with 3/8" (9.5mm) steel. I can now shoot all day and night if I choose to.

I hope this helps...

Remember aim small, miss small 

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Oh, and I never go hunting when I'm tired. Lack of sleep definitely affects accuracy...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've never shot until I was fatigued from shooting. That doesn't sound like fun to me. Overshooting won't help you get accurate, it will discourage you. Luckily I've never fell into the trap, but have seen many guys do and I can tell by their posts and tone, they aren't having fun shooting. At that's what it's all about for me, fun.

If I was training for the Slingshot Olympics, maybe. But considering I shoot for fun, I stop whenever my heart desires.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

If your not careful especially with butterfly shooting you can twack yourself across the face with the pouch, I done this a while ago when I should have stopped but I was having fun, it did smart around the chops.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I average 100-150 shots when I shoot. I shoot very rapidly to try to train muscle memory. I try to remove myself completely from the process. I'm not in great shape but it's not enough for me to get tired. Maybe a little sore.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks Mikmaq! I'm also a guitar player, check my youtube vids if you like: http://www.youtube.com/c/CocoTurta

Thanks Topfmine! I tend to shoot bad at the begining and at the end of the session.

Thanks Abenso! 150 shots is ok for me too. After 200 I do errors 

Thanks brucered. Got it-having fun it's important!


----------

